

We just got a web site takedown request. Not entirely sure how to proceed: - technicalfault
http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/2014/06/09/live-railway-cameras-from-yo26-in-york#comments

======
stevekemp
_groan_

Times like this I miss working at Bytemark!

~~~
technicalfault
But now you can have the view out of our window permanently on your screen!

